# How to deal at work



## EuphoricFog (Nov 30, 2015)

My depersonalization is the worst when I'm at work, especially when I have to talk to a coworker. 
Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this?


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes. I find one or two co-workers to keep me calm. Make sure I Feel steadied. Then well, when i Teach students I force myself to the task I do at that very instance. I am a Math Teacher. So It is not simple or easy,But I get through the day, checking back once and a while with co-workers I Like.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

wow, impressed that you can teach with this.


----------



## mark1234 (Sep 7, 2013)

Everyone's dp is different. In my case, no one can notice that I feel it. I try my hardest not to think about it. For me, thinking about it, makes it a lot worse.


----------

